# Pax changed rating after my cleaning fee request



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I accepted a request for a 45+ trip. On the way, the pax messages me and says she has a dog, am I cool with that, so I respond yes. The dog sits in the trunk, (I have a suv, so it's part of the cabin), the dog is well behaved, but I get nervous and ask if the dog is alright after I hear it sliding around and hitting the side of the trunk when I make a turn. The pax says the dog is fine, so I relax and the rest of the trip goes smoothly. Pax leaves, I open the trunk and it's covered in dog hair. First thing I did is check to see if she left a tip... no tip, on a long trip + lots dog hair = my first cleaning fee request. 2 hours later, while the cleaning fee request is pending, I see the pax added a $20 tip. I thought oh crap, maybe I should call uber and request they cancel the cleaning fee, but I decided to leave it. A few hours later they award me a $20 cleaning fee. The next morning I see my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.85 and you guessed it, I got my first 1 star. I believe she initially gave me 5 stars, but uber gave her the option to change her rating.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'll trade 5 stars for $20 any day of the week.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I'll trade 5 stars for $20 any day of the week.


I'll give the OP 100 5* for the $20.

Seriously, your first 1* is tough to take. But they go away eventually. Don't lose sleep over it OP. It happens to everyone.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax cannot change ratings.

I have about 500 trips as a pax under my belt.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Actually, pax can indeed change a rating even weeks after the ride.

Here's a screenshot of each step in my rider app. This is a trip from November 6th.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hmmmm.......just checked my Uber rider app and it's like your's now. My bad.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax cannot change ratings.
> 
> I have about 500 trips as a pax under my belt.


They changed it back recently, I don't know why, I found out the other day, drivers can now also re rate riders same as riders can re rate drivers


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I accepted a request for a 45+ trip. On the way, the pax messages me and says she has a dog, am I cool with that, so I respond yes. The dog sits in the trunk, (I have a suv, so it's part of the cabin), the dog is well behaved, but I get nervous and ask if the dog is alright after I hear it sliding around and hitting the side of the trunk when I make a turn. The pax says the dog is fine, so I relax and the rest of the trip goes smoothly. Pax leaves, I open the trunk and it's covered in dog hair. First thing I did is check to see if she left a tip... no tip, on a long trip + lots dog hair = my first cleaning fee request. 2 hours later, while the cleaning fee request is pending, I see the pax added a $20 tip. I thought oh crap, maybe I should call uber and request they cancel the cleaning fee, but I decided to leave it. A few hours later they award me a $20 cleaning fee. The next morning I see my rating drop from 4.91 to 4.85 and you guessed it, I got my first 1 star. I believe she initially gave me 5 stars, but uber gave her the option to change her rating.


It was just hair. Easy to vacuum in any gas station. You should know sometimes people tip days after the ride. Next time just go to a gas station and for $1 to $2 you can leave your trunk like new. Cleaning fee should be reserved for puke, pet urine or any hard to clean stuff.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Classified said:


> They changed it back recently, I don't know why, I found out the other day, drivers can now also re rate riders same as riders can re rate drivers
> View attachment 282813
> 
> 
> View attachment 282814


Where is the screen before the first one you show? Because I don't see that option.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Classified said:


> They changed it back recently, I don't know why, I found out the other day, drivers can now also re rate riders same as riders can re rate drivers
> View attachment 282813
> 
> 
> View attachment 282814


Wow... That's horrible... There was honestly only one or two people in the past that I desired to change a rating on and that was really just because the rating screen frequently froze on the old app and would give them an automatic 5 stars when I wanted to rate them a 1, but at least I was able to feel secure that rating someone low wasn't going to come back to haunt me with a ratings change and bs complaint. Not anymore I guess... 

Wait a minute, mine still says this:


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I accidentally came across it trying to figure out how to contact a rider, now I can't seem to replicate 2nd pict, here's the steps for first pick, maybe it's only my country?





















Here we go, do you not have this option in app?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Classified said:


> I accidentally came across it trying to figure out how to contact a rider, now I can't seem to replicate 2nd pict, here's the steps for first pick, maybe it's only my country?
> 
> View attachment 282829
> View attachment 282830
> ...


What country? There is no "feedback about my rider" option in my app.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> What country? There is no "feedback about my rider" option in my app.


New Zealand, we use Australia's Uber app, I would have thought they would only have one app for everyone, interesting how not everyone has that option, 
Are you also using an iPhone? I know they have slight differences


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Classified said:


> I accidentally came across it trying to figure out how to contact a rider, now I can't seem to replicate 2nd pict, here's the steps for first pick, maybe it's only my country?
> 
> View attachment 282829
> View attachment 282830
> ...


Yes. But no option to change rating after that. I'm not on my phone, but it actually says ratings cannot be changed.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes. But no option to change rating after that. I'm not on my phone, but it actually says ratings cannot be changed.


Maybe a delayed Uber update? Or another Uber app glitch, I know that screen you read. I did have it aswel, they stopped us re rating riders at least 6months ago, was surprised to see I can, well I don't know if it actually works

Could also maybe to do With how our riders get a warning if their rating gets to 4star, and they suppose to be kicked off at 3.9


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Classified said:


> New Zealand, we use Australia's Uber app, I would have thought they would only have one app for everyone, interesting how not everyone has that option,
> Are you also using an iPhone? I know they have slight differences


No no no no nooooo... That isn't how Uber rolls. We have different options for different regions all throughout the country here in the US. It really is just one app but every area is run a little differently, either by choice or to comply with local laws. They probably just let you change the rating because it's better for Australia for whatever reason.

And yes I'm on iPhone, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

espizarro83 said:


> It was just hair. Easy to vacuum in any gas station. You should know sometimes people tip days after the ride. Next time just go to a gas station and for $1 to $2 you can leave your trunk like new. Cleaning fee should be reserved for puke, pet urine or any hard to clean stuff.


Good ant!!! Let people destroy your car for 3.75


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Pax cannot change ratings.
> 
> I have about 500 trips as a pax under my belt.


I actually believe that you are able to change ratings. A few weeks ago I was curious about this topic, and so I tried it for myself on the Uber rider app. I was extremely shock to see that Uber allows riders to have such an unfair ability.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> No no no no nooooo... That isn't how Uber rolls. We have different options for different regions all throughout the country here in the US. It really is just one app but every area is run a little differently, either by choice or to comply with local laws. They probably just let you change the rating because it's better for Australia for whatever reason.
> 
> And yes I'm on iPhone, but it doesn't matter.


Here in Chicago, USA. We don't see the riders ratings or picture or name at all. And only see their destination and name AFTER we start the trip.


----------

